# Plywood Carrier



## TwoShot (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm a one man show and wrestling plywood on the table saw is a problem. I have a sufficiently large off feed table, it's getting the sheet from my storage rack to the saw that is a problem. I once saw a device for handling plywood that looked alot like a drywall lift. The rack could be rotated on the long axis to vertical so the plywood could be loaded one end at a time. The rack could then be pivoted to the horizontal so the sheet could be slide onto the table saw. It was also height adjustable. Am I dreaming?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

I don't know if this will help you, but I made this carrier from scraps, and I just roll sheets to the edge of the table. Then with the sheet leaning on the edge of the table I just lift it high enough to roll it on the table...pretty easy.
.








.
I also use another type, which balances the weight of the sheet, and you just carry the sheet to the table and roll it on:


----------



## aclose (Nov 11, 2007)

i think there's a storage rack/sheet good handler thing like you're describing in the Mar issue of American Woodworker. it stores your sheet goods vertically. you can move it over to your saw and lay it down vertically to tip the sheet out level with your saw table. i don't give a very good description. :smile: they have a pict or two in the mag..


----------



## Suz (Dec 8, 2006)

I saw a plan "somewhere" to make a sheet goods transporter that had wheels to roll the sheet vertically where you wanted to go with it, then you could swing out two 1/2 circle 'legs' and tip/roll the whole thing into a horzontal position and you had a sawhorse/work table with the sheetgoods laying on it. I wish I could remember where I saw this plan because it looked to be as handy as sliced bread to use.
Maybe I can spend a little time searching for it again.


----------



## dersmibo (Mar 6, 2013)

*plywood carrier*

You are not dreaming! Woodworker.com has a panel carrier on sale now for $179.99 from Woodtek. I would like one as well but was trying locally first. Not having much luck.


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

you could probably make one for $20 or so. a few 2x3s, some wheels, a hinge and a pin is all it would take.

if you are having a hard time visualizing something, i can draw up a quick skecthup for you tomorrow (assuming we still have our power -- there is a big snow storm coming to the east coast)


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I just sketched one out quickly. Here's probably what I would do if I built one. The center piece would tilt up so I could rotate the sheet goods up to the table saw.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Looks like another "first time poster" has revived another thread that is 5 years old.

I do like that quick sketchup... too bad it looks like it takes up a little too much room for my little garage.


----------



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

*Plywood carrier*

Try; www.GorillaGripper.com

Bandman


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

bandman said:


> Try; www.GorillaGripper.com
> 
> Bandman


Yeah... I have one of those, and it works... ok. It would be great for things that they show in their videos, like carrying a sheet up a straight ladder (if there is no wind). 

I think the OP doesn't want to have to carry the weight of the sheet goods at all.... Just load it up on a carrier, wheel it over to the tablesaw, and get it up on the TS with some assistance from the carrier.


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> Yeah... I have one of those, and it works... ok. It would be great for things that they show in their videos, like carrying a sheet up a straight ladder (if there is no wind).
> 
> I think the OP doesn't want to have to carry the weight of the sheet goods at all.... Just load it up on a carrier, wheel it over to the tablesaw, and get it up on the TS with some assistance from the carrier.


That is what I was thinking when I threw in the quick sketch. I'd make that one the same height as my table saw and the base probably 2' x 3' or 4'. When you put a sheet on it vertically, you could roll it to the table saw, tilt the sheet up until the front is on the table saw, to begin the cut, you can roll the carrier toward the saw until the sheet goods is on the table enough to be stable. Then finish the cut letting the saw top and outfeed table handle the wood.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

TwoShot said:


> I'm a one man show and wrestling plywood on the table saw is a problem. I have a sufficiently large off feed table, it's getting the sheet from my storage rack to the saw that is a problem. I once saw a device for handling plywood that looked alot like a drywall lift. The rack could be rotated on the long axis to vertical so the plywood could be loaded one end at a time. The rack could then be pivoted to the horizontal so the sheet could be slide onto the table saw. It was also height adjustable. Am I dreaming?


you are not dreaming. wood magazine, i believe in 2011 or 2012, did a series on things like that fabricated from plywood which made handling sheet goods alone much easier. if you contact them, i'm sure the articles are available for sale as reprints. one, that was particularly interesting, almost resembled a drafting table that folded up so it could be stored in a fraction of the space it occupied when handling a sheet of plywood.


----------

